# Found beautiful pigeon



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

Last week I found a very hungry and thirsty pigeon in my back yard. He was a very spectacular beautiful bird, white with black wings, and a lovely crest around his head. I put food and water out for him immediately which he ate voraciously. I have fed and watered him daily since then. He has been here for 5 days. He has taken up residence in my garage, and I am worried that he is lost. Or worse still, he does not want to return home. How do I know that his owner will take care of him, if I am able to contact him. He does have a band on his leg which I have not yet attempted to read. 

I live in Ontario near Toronto, I wonder if anybody can help me find a rescue person who could take care of him?


----------



## eshghekaftar (Mar 7, 2009)

Please catch the bird so that you can read the band info and locate the owner. If the band has CPFA initials then please contact the band secretary here: http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

IF you don't catch him then he won't last long out there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for your advice. I will catch him and bring him inside. I have a noisy Quaker Parakeet who can keep him company. Have only a small crate, hope to find owner quickly.


----------



## eshghekaftar (Mar 7, 2009)

Please report back once you catch him and post a picture if you can to see if he looks healthy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Last week I found a very hungry and thirsty pigeon in my back yard. He was a very spectacular beautiful bird, white with black wings, and a lovely crest around his head. I put food and water out for him immediately which he ate voraciously. I have fed and watered him daily since then. He has been here for 5 days. He has taken up residence in my garage, and I am worried that he is lost. Or worse still, he does not want to return home. How do I know that his owner will take care of him, if I am able to contact him. He does have a band on his leg which I have not yet attempted to read.
> 
> I live in Ontario near Toronto, I wonder if anybody can help me find a rescue person who could take care of him?


If you can post the band information the right thing to do is contact the owner. If YOUR bird got out and lost you would want someone to contact you Iam sure. IF you can track the band information and you get no respones then look for someone who can take the bird that is responsible.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most do want to go home. They are usually just lost. I would contact the owner and see how he feels. If he doesn't want him back, he will tell you so.


----------

